# we can't have nice things.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

some punk stole our car last night 
our 2003 mazda 6 was taken for a joy ride and then wrecked in a high speed pursuit. I don't think it was damaged enough to be totaled so I bet we are stuck with a wobbly repaired piece of ****.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh ****! That sucks. Why do people have to be such pieces of ****? Well, I hope it does get totalled so you can get a new vehicle and not have to drive a repaired piece of ****.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That really does suck. I'll never understand some people. I hope it works out for you with the insurance company.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> some punk stole our car last night
> our 2003 mazda 6 was taken for a joy ride and then wrecked in a high speed pursuit. I don't think it was damaged enough to be totaled so I bet we are stuck with a wobbly repaired piece of ****.


I hope you don't live in Florida, Hibla, because that is EXACTLY what will happen. Sorry this has all gone down on you man.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Last year we had some teenage kids steal a car and drive in smack into our tree in the front yard. They jumped out and ran afterwards. The insurance tried to sue them with no luck. The insurnace company gave us 500 bucks for the tree. We had to cut the tree down, which normally around here cost 1400 bucks. I was lucky enough to find someone to cut it down for 450. I hate drunken teenage kids.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know what's worse..The punks who stole the car, or the cops for engaging in a clearly dangerous high speed pursuit. Better they have the car, then you could've got a new one, and no one would have crashed. Those thieves could've killed someone running from the cops. Hell, they had the license-plate number right?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P2040062.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P2040060.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P2040066.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P2040061.jpg

Is this not a pretty sight? over all I hope this can be repaired, because we got this car with 0% financing. Can't get that kind of deal now. The mazda dealer here has a top notch body center.

Looks like we might be selling the house and moving to the country.

The cops left the guys personal belongings in the car, a duffle bag with cloths, a swiss army knife, a bag of candy, a pack of smokes, and his stench. yes the car reeks of the bastard. Im going to return his stuff caked in dog **** and urine. and stuff his cigs with de-con. "puff on that you piece of ****":xbones:


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i can hate loser who do dumb**** likethis!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This would make a funny "messed up wish" if it weren't true..

Kablam!

Your wish of finding a 2003 Mazda 6 with 0% financing comes true. Just as you start enjoying the car and almost pay for it, some ass-munching butt-wipe jacks it and takes it for a joy ride. After crashing it in a highspeed pursuit, he leaves his crap in your car along with an indelible odor from years of lack of hygein.

You move to the country to escape city crime only to be raped by local backwoodsmen..Squeeeeel!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Its times like these when I am embarrased to be a part of the teenage population  The same thing happened to us a few years ago. Luckily our car is so old they couldnt get in  but they still screwed up the the door handle.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> This would make a funny "messed up wish" if it weren't true..
> 
> Kablam!
> 
> ...


LOL " you shore gots a purddy mowf"


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I don't know what's worse..The punks who stole the car, or the cops for engaging in a clearly dangerous high speed pursuit. Better they have the car, then you could've got a new one, and no one would have crashed. Those thieves could've killed someone running from the cops. Hell, they had the license-plate number right?


They had the license plate number but it was of hilbegrandes car so how would that help catch the thieves.? all that would say to teenagers is if you take off fast the cops wont follow so steal whatever you want. also what if they stole the car and went adn did harm to someome else in it ? then everyone would be saying why did the cops let them go if they went after them they could have stopped them.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Gah, that sucks. I'll have my grandma put a hex on them. Her hexes always work. It's eerie.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Sadly its not just teenagers anymore, I caught an 84 year old woman shoplifting yesterday.
Its just the time we live in I guess.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

No word from the insurance adjuster yet... The prosecuters office contacted us. It seems that the thief is being smacked with a bunch of different charges, including an assaulting an officer... those never go well in court .

The VP of or company has a BMW 530 that is going back to our dealership, his lease is up in a few weeks. If our car is totaled we might get that. we could then drive around and pretend to be rich people


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The cop said the guy did a 50/50 grind on top and down a 100 ft gaurd rail. it almost toppled over into the river. In all honesty I hope that it can be repaired to the point like it never happened. I really like that car.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

lipstikgrl said:


> They had the license plate number but it was of hilbegrandes car so how would that help catch the thieves.? all that would say to teenagers is if you take off fast the cops wont follow so steal whatever you want. also what if they stole the car and went adn did harm to someome else in it ? then everyone would be saying why did the cops let them go if they went after them they could have stopped them.


Alot of what-ifs...and one actual happening..hiblas' car is wrecked. Also, would it be better to get your car back intact, or catch the joy riders?


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

cathing the thieves.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Lucky for him the cops got him, if I caught the guy.... there would be pieces of him everywere. I'm prone to psyhotic bursts of rage and have a sturdy shovel by the door.
"You wan't me to dig the hole... I'll dig the ****in' hole, ain't like I never dug a ****in' hole before." Tommy DiVito "GoodFella's"


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

got the estimate....:drum roll:.....

Punk did $10,000 dollars worth of damage. 

I gotta sit down I don't feel so hot.

Oh and did I metion a cop delivered a supeana to our house last night.... 12:15 AM. What the **** kinda stunt is that? Woke us up from a sound sleep. the dog was going nuts got a huge dose of adreneline that kept me up all night. only to find out later today that the court date has changed and we might as well wipe our ass with the summons. went to work today with about an hours worth of sleep.

don't make me tired...you won't like me when im tired.... Johnny cranky!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Just... wow.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

dealer blubook trade in $14,500, blue book dealer resale $17,000


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

damn that is one expensive car!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

WOOHOO! Got the car back today. The shop did a fine job at fixing everything. looks and drives like new. 'scuze me whilst I do my happy dance. Tra-La-la-la tippity tippity tappity tap.

Monday we go to the dickheads sentencing. I'm taking a bar of soap (sans rope) and a jar of vaseline to the court house as a going away present.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> WOOHOO! Got the car back today. The shop did a fine job at fixing everything. looks and drives like new. 'scuze me whilst I do my happy dance. Tra-La-la-la tippity tippity tappity tap.
> 
> Monday we go to the dickheads sentencing. I'm taking a bar of soap (sans rope) and a jar of vaseline to the court house as a going away present.


How thoughtful of you! Let it never be said you aren't a forgiving person.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

As they lead him away tell him 
"Night! Night! Keep yer butthole tight!"


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

get this crap you get yours fixed my bros smashes front end of his in since cops had to show up cost him 200 towing fee yes 200 whats the deal with that ? those damn 84 ford trucks i guess built ford tough is right no match for a 97 neon .......glad to hear everythings fix and running great on your car though.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

well the 18 year old kid got 90 days in jail, 3 years probation 2 years teather, and has to pay full restitution to us and the insurance company, something like $8,300. The judge failed to find the humor in my offering.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> well the 18 year old kid got 90 days in jail, 3 years probation 2 years teather, and has to pay full restitution to us and the insurance company, something like $8,300. The judge failed to find the humor in my offering.


did you seriously offer that ...if so damn hib...has some nads size of the moon!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

kryptonoff said:


> did you seriously offer that ...if so damn hib...has some nads size of the moon!


That's not the first time I've been told that. LOL


----------

